# 2019 MFS Permit



## chuckd (Nov 25, 2014)

I’m very interested I have lots of gear and would love to take my Dory!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats! I’d love to throw my hat in for some spots. 
I have been down the MF many times and have any and all gear if needed.. PM if you’d be interested. I know I am!
How much time in April do you have to float? I know a couple of spots opened up on our GC trip and our TL might be very interested in filling those.



eiralch said:


> Pulled a Mid June Middle Fork... Used the buzz to get on a GC trip last year... figure I should pay it forward. Probably room for 4 more.
> 
> Group info: Late 20's - mid 30's ski bums and river rats. Costumes, music in camp, modest partying - some may call it more than modest.
> 
> Major bonus if you have a late April or early May Deso Permit.


----------



## eiralch (Jun 18, 2008)

wildh20 your messages are possibly turned off?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure—on my cell, so it’s different navigating this site. My email is [email protected]



eiralch said:


> wildh20 your messages are possibly turned off?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I signed in and it shows prior messages—I wonder if there’s a delay? Cell is: nine-4-nine-3-seven-1-72-seven-two, I’ll keep up on checking my emails as well. 




wildh2onriver said:


> Not sure—on my cell, so it’s different navigating this site. My email is [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

If you have room for a packrafter, I'd love to join and can carry my own gear plus some smaller group gear.


----------



## ColoradoClimber97 (Apr 20, 2017)

I would love to join you if you have room. I can row a raft, kayak or IK. I have family in McCall, and might be able to persuade them to run our shuttle. Feel free to hit me at [email protected], or on my cell.

Mark
97zero.39zero.7zero98


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

eiralch said:


> Group info: Late 20's - mid 30's ski bums and river rats. Costumes, music in camp, modest partying - some may call it more than modest.


I thought, "hey, that's awesome", then realized I'm probably 15 years older than most of your crew, and even though I'm down for immodest partying I'll still be in bed by 9pm. haha

I'm not a teetotaler, just feeling old. Turned 44 today.
have an AWESOME trip!!


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome! Way to pay it forward.


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome! Did the trip in July last year and can not wait to get back! I have every piece of gear we might need. Id love to join. Looking forward to hearing from you! -Mathew 303-905-0130


----------

